# Machining Aluminium with end mills.



## Benchwayze (6 Aug 2014)

Hi folks. 

I want to make a false top for my bandsaw out of 10mm aluminium sheet. 
I shall need to machine a channel for the mitre guide, of 1/2" width x 3/16" depth. 
I have a suitable end mill that I can put in my half-inch router. 
What I need is the safe working speed to cut this channel in the aluminium. 

Thanks in anticipation. 
John


----------



## CHJ (6 Aug 2014)

Should find the figures here

Use plenty of paraffin as lubricant to prevent cutter picking up crud.


----------



## Spindle (6 Aug 2014)

Hi

A carbide end mill will be more suitable for use in a router as it functions at a higher speed than normal HSS - more in keeping with the speed range of a router

http://www.endmill.com/pages/training/S ... Drills.pdf

A 1/2" diameter carbide cutter should be used at 4500 - 9000 RPM

A 1/2" diameter HSS cutter should be used at 1261 RPM

Regards Mick


----------



## jasonB (7 Aug 2014)

You will get a more accurate slot with a 2-flute slot drill rather than an end mill which tend to cut oversize in this situation. Failing that use a smaller cutter and work upto the width.

It will also clear the chips better at higher revs


----------



## Benchwayze (8 Aug 2014)

Thanks folks. I am much obliged. I've noted all suggestions/advice, and I will take it from there. 

If things get a bit 'leary', then I could finish up using MDF and Tufnol! 

Thanks again. 
John


----------

